# Romance Of Silesian Damsels On Summer’s Grass



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by the vision and photos I took of two lovely young ladies from Silesia on their visit to a park in Warsaw; where it was the music of Chopin to create romance on to all. It being their youthful beauty and sensuality which caught the imagination of my words and admiration.

Silesian damsels of youthful charm 
ladies in duo of harmonious sensuality 
golden delight of mane to fill light of sun 
russet richness as chestnut in flowing tresses 
manner of cotton flowers on dresses
Slavic blonde serving contrast be on to brunette 

Silesian damsels of youthful ardor
bodacious as season of passion 
ivory legs in fleshiness of desire 
coquette shades azure to lilac 
upon summer’s lawn 

Silesian damsels of youthful lust 
fragrance of moist beauty 
silks covers sensual roses 
oh, sweetness of maiden glory 

Silesian damsels of youthful romance 
ladies painted on canvas of illusion 
girls with eyes upon stormy nature 
thine tender caresses stroke 
smooth skin of thee 
scene of beauty as ye garnish 
in wishes of adolescence


----------

